

Calculus by Gilbert Strong - linhir
http://ocw.mit.edu/ans7870/resources/Strang/strangtext.htm

======
bcater
Incidentally, Gilbert Strang is an engaging lecturer and quite a nice guy,
though he has an unhealthy love of linear algebra.

------
sumin
Wow... This reminds me the freshman and the sophomore year of my college. I
spent four consecutive semesters to take calculus classes. Calc 1, calc 2,
vector calc and diff eq.

I don't think I found usefulness of calculus as much as expected. I would
rather say linear algebra is more useful for a computer science student like
myself. Even though, I still have a feeling that I'm gonna end up facing a
situation that I need calculus skills.

By the way, I'm a junior lol

------
dfarm
Strang is the man. I actually bought this textbook to supplement my Calc III
textbook because I was having a hard time (prof being crap didn't help). So I
bought this text (which has multivariable at the end + a nice section on
LinALg of course) and I dominated the last portion of the course. Great book.

